# Tungston and CTO gels, in camera trick with off camera flash



## MikeBrehaut (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi all

I've made another video tutorial all about how to change your white balance to tungsten to cool down your scene and then use CTO gels to warm up your subject.






Thanks for watching 

Mike


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for your time Mike, very informative short.

Anthony


----------



## tirediron (Mar 1, 2014)

Moving this to 'Articles of Interest'.


----------



## Hivess (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you for this video, it's very informative for me


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks very much, we try and keep all our tutorials fairly short, straight to the point


----------

